# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  ELIMINACID opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,

stosował ktoś ten lek albo coś podobnego na odkwaszenie organizmu ?
co możecie mi polecić na odkwaszenie lepszy bedzie ten lek czy Colon C?

skład ELIMINACID to:
Wyciąg z kwiatów róży stulistnej 100mg, Wyciąg z zielonej herbaty 100mg, Wyciąg z korzenia mniszka lekarskiego 70mg, Witamina E 6,6 ekwiwalentu alfa tokoferolu, Witamina B12 0,8 mcg, Tiamina 1,1mg, Ryboflawina 1,3mg, Witamina B6 1,4mg, Witamina C 39,6mg, Biotyna 100mcg, Niacyna 11,8mg ekwiwalentu niacyny, Kwas pantotenowy 6,8mg, Kwas foliowy 264 mcg, Żelazo 9,9mg, Cynk 10,6mg, Jod 105,8mcg.

----------


## Vibeva

Ja właśnie kupiłam Eliminacid. Duzo czytałam ostatnio o zakwaszeniu i żeby nie być zakwaszonym trzeba dostarczać składników zasadotwórczych i ten Eliminacid ma ich dużo. Ta róża stulistna jest dobra dla zakwaszonego organizmu a trudną ją dostać w innej formie .Oprócz tego są inne składniki zasadotwórcze. Jestem po diecie Dukana i walczę z efektem jojo a zakwaszenie organizmu sprzyja tyciu. Mam nadzieję, że pomoże. Colon jest typowo na zaparcia i problemy z wypróżnianiem i raczej nie da nic na zakwaszenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mogą brać ten lek też dzieci ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czekam na odpowiedż na pytanie tytułu : szkodliwe skutki suplementu eliminacid? jestem zainteresowana tym suplementem i chciałabym dowiedzieć się więcej o jego skutkach pozytywnych jak i szkodliwych

----------


## Nie daj się nabrać

Oszustwo i kit. Następny cudowny pseudolek z ziół i kredy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to co w takim razie polecasz na odkwaszenie organizmu ?
bardzo proszę o odp. kogoś kto się zna w tym temacie i mógłby coś doradzić, miałam zamiar kupić ten cały Eliminacid ale wstrzymam się jeszcze chwilę tylko doradźcie coś sprawdzonego proszę

----------


## Nie zarejefrgrstrowany

Skąd wiesz że jesteś "zakwaszony"/"a" ?

W reklamie powiedzieli ... no tak , żryjcie kredę dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja myślę, że przy współczesnej diecie bardzo łatwo o zakwaszenie. Szwędam się po różnych forach i często pojawia się problem senności, nadwagi, bóli stawów, wypadania włosów i łamania paznokci. Można by to wszystko leczy po kolei, skrzypem, suplementami na odchudzanie, maściami i tabletkami na stawy, zwiększać ilość wypijanej dziennie kawy;] (która też silnie zakwasza!) ale po co? Eliminacid ma uporać się z nadmiarem kwasów. Biorąc Eliminacid warto unikać produktów zakwaszających, żeby działanie leku było lepsze. Ja kupiłam dla mamy, która od lat walczy z nadwagą. Dam znać, czy coś się ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Większość z nas jest zakwaszonych a nie zdaje sobie z tego sprawy i nic z tym nie robi. Nie ruszają się, jedzą byle co. Przez zakwaszenie można być na diecie i nie schudnąć. A najgorsza jest Dieta Dukana - samo białko, okey na niej się chudnie ale potem organizm jest tak zakwaszony, że tyje x2. Ja zmienilam dietę, wyeliminowałam zakwaszacze i chce kupić eliminacid bo zawsze coś na utrzymanie równowagi kwasowo-zasadowej się przyda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podobno jak organizm jest zakwaszony to widac po podkrazonych oczach czyli ciemne worki pod oczami !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez tak słyszałam....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Eliminacid - skład taki jak Vitaminer (multivitamina za ok.13zł), dodatkowo tylko mniszek, herbata zielona i róża. Więc to kolejny pic na wodę.
 :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to co w takim razie polecasz na odkwaszenie organizmu ?
> bardzo proszę o odp. kogoś kto się zna w tym temacie i mógłby coś doradzić, miałam zamiar kupić ten cały Eliminacid ale wstrzymam się jeszcze chwilę tylko doradźcie coś sprawdzonego proszę


w każdej aptece " proszek zasadowy"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sanum Alkala T polecam na zakwaszenie plus dieta zasadowa, dużo owoców i warzyw, cytrusów rownież :-) poza tym woda alkaiczna np. Muszynianka :-) pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Eliminacid - skład taki jak Vitaminer (multivitamina za ok.13zł), dodatkowo tylko mniszek, herbata zielona i róża. Więc to kolejny pic na wodę.


Nie TYLKO mniszek, bo to właśnie on ma odkwasić organizm a reszta uzupełnić braki. Eliminacid ma pełny skład a nie tylko działanie jednostronne. No i zdecydowanie bardziej przekonuje naturalnością niż w tym Sanum Alkala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kochani same suplementy nic nie dadzą trzeba zmienić dietę  tzn sposób żywienia,ja wiem że to trudne i nie oszukujmy się ciężkie do zastosowania ale naprawdę warto
1 1 1 kupcie sokowirówkę i patelnię grilową , wagę kuchenną a  po 3 m-cach wagę  do ważenia i to wszystko !!!
 sprawdźcie najpierw co wam wolno jeść wg grupy krwi i zacznijcie unikać albo nawet eliminować z diety te produkty które wam szkodzą
odstawcie słodycze i cukier , żadnych aspartamów i takie tam lepiej trochę miodu i cukier brązowy WIEM CO PISZĘ
 jedzcie często i liczcie kalorie obliczcie ile wasz organizm ich potrzebuje i nie przekraczajcie tej liczby
pijcie wodę , rozcieńczajcie soki , nie pijcie gazów 2 kawki dziennie czasem winko lub piwko np raz w tygodniu z umiarem wszystko jest dla ludzi
ruszajcie się spacer , kijki, rower, basen to da wam energię , dotlenicie organizm a to połowa sukcesu , kanapa nie da wam energii , przejdź pieszo dwa przystanki idź pieszo po zakupy lub rowerem, NAJLEPIEJ ZACZNIJ ĆWICZYĆ robię to od 7 m-cy i dopiero drgnęło -700 gram :-) , czuję się dobrze było źle lekarze nie wiedzieli co mi jest , dziś zaczynam żyć na nowo.Przez 10 lat męczyłam sie ze sobą- dosłownie dziś zaczynam rozumieć o co w tym wszystkim chodzi.Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia  . Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po co faszerowac sie tabsami i niepotrzebnie obciążac watrobe? Zmiencie kochani diete,w necie jest bardzo duzo na ten temat.Cudownym lekiem -zdrowym i naturalnym jest picie na czczo pol szklanki przegotowanej cieplej wody z cytryna.Zdziala wiecej niz nie jedna tabletka. Kasza rowniez dziala odkwaszajaco,przyznajcie sie kto z Was i jak czesto jada kasze?  :Smile:  Sekret dobrego samopoczucia tkwi w odpowiedniej diecie ,a nie kolejnym suplemencie diety. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podobno jak organizm jest zakwaszony to widac po podkrazonych oczach czyli ciemne worki pod oczami !


I po białym nalocie na języku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hym jeśli chodzi o zakwaszenie organizmu to śmiało mozna powiedziec ze połowa społeczeństwa   jest zakwaszona wpływ na to ma jedzenie ludzie powinni jeść ważywa i owoce w 80%  pozatym te warzywa które teraz sie spożywa mają małą wartoś np. groszek w 1985r produkował 27 mg kwasu foliwowego a 1995 przeprowadzone badania wyzały ze produkuje go tylko 2mg  pozatym ważne jest zdrowe jelito  w miesie które spożywamy jest dużo antybiotyków ( kto kiedyś widział zeby kura rosła 1,5 miesiąca ) antybiotyki zabijają flore bakteryjną jelit , a to własnie w jelicie wchłaniane sa substancie odżywcze wiec trzeba oczyszczać jelita rewelacyjny jest produkt Colon C  .  Co do zakwaszenia na polskim rynku jest duży wybór produktów odkwaszających sa to różnego rodzaju proszki zasadowe .Osobiscie właśnie kupiłem eliminacid i będe testował .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Środków farmakologicznych odkwaszających organizm bez zaleceń lekarskich nie należy stosowac-w składzie zazwyczaj zawierają natrium bicarbonicum tj. sodę, która owszem odkwasza ale równocześnie niszczy ścianę żoładka. Jako naturalny środek odkwaszający  polecam sproszkowany młody jęczmień. Do codziennej diety należy włączyc domowy sok z marchewki, pietruszki, selera naciowego i białej kapusty; owoce, a zwłaszcza jabłka, truskawki, borówkę amer., banany i cytrusy; warzywa: białą kapustę, pomidory, sałatę, rzodkiewkę, zielony groszek, ziemniaki gotowane w mundurkach oraz czysty barszcz z buraków. Powinno się unikac białego pieczywa-zastępowac orkiszowym, pełnoziarnistym i cukru-zamiast stosowac miód i cukier brązowy, a słodycze czasem zastąpic rodzynkami. Trzeba pic duże ilości wody niegazowanej, kawę inkę i czerwoną herbatę rooibos. Do dań drugich oprócz surówek dobrze jest serwowac kasze i ryż, mięso często zastępowac rybą.Tak więc normalna ale urozmaicona, bogata w owoce i warzywa dieta wyeliminuje zakwaszenie i utrzyma równowagę kwasowo-zasadową. Jeżeli chodzi o zasadniczy wątek- aby stwierdzic stan zakwaszenia organizmu wystarczy zrobic gazometrię czyli badanie krwi określające jej ph.

----------


## Florek

Firma chce sprzedać kolejne wyprodukowane g. i robi ludziom z głowy sieczkę.
Takie reklamy powinny być zakazane.

----------


## odkwaszona

Ja odkwaszałam organizm przez 3 tygodnie. Stosowałam cały czas pro balance (tam są też  paski do pomiaru ph) . 
I mierzyłam na czczo ph moczu.  Jak ph moczu było na poziomie 6,5 zaczęłam stosować dietę odtłuszczającą. Jadłam 5 posiłków dziennie, ale tylko warzywne zupy, warzywa na parze i raz dziennie owoce. Przez 10 dni. Schudłam 3 kg. Ale w  pasie ubyło mnie 9 cm. Ale cały czas zażywam odkwaszacz i mierzę ph moczu. Zauważyłam, że mimo ,że jadłam same warzywa i owoce dalej ph było niżej 6,5. Więc z tego  wniosek, że sam pokarm nie dostarcza minerałów potrzebnych do prawidłowego metabolizmu. Ale już od 6 miesięcy nie przytyłam, mam mnóstwo energii, włosy, paznokcie bardzo się zmieniły i nie chodzę ospała jak kiedyś. Radzę spróbować.
Odkwaszona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosuje proste rośliny zasadowe: chlorella pyrenoidosa oraz liofilizowany sok z jęczmienia. Prawie każdy z nas ma zakwaszony organizm a ten jak go tam, eliminacid to kolejny odzew na potrzeby społeczne firm farmaceutycznych które zwietrzyly tu następny rodzaj niszy zeby na czymś zarobić. Żadne sztuczne suplementy nie odkwasza organizmu. Zadziała tylko zmiana diety. Powinnismy jeść 80% produktów zasadotworczych i 20% kwasotworczych. Tymczasem jemy dokładnie odwrotnie. Nie da sie tej tendencji odwrócić tabletkami. Jeśli ktoś myśli ze zrobi to tym specyfikiem to tylko aż marnuje czas, pieniądze no i zdrowie oczywiście. Trzeba wrócić do naturalnych metod. Jedzcie pożywienie a nie przetworzone gotowe produkty!!!

----------


## Suplementy to ściema

Wszystkie suplementy diety to ściema, wśród nich Eliminacid, który cudownie odkwasi każdy organizm. 
W reklamie firma farmaceutyczna informuje : masz kłopoty z wagą? skórą? samopoczuciem? 
Bierz Eliminacid... czy nikogo z Was nie zastanowiło uogólnienie przyczyn dla których niby warto go kupić? 
Na zakończenie - nie wiesz czy masz zakwaszony organizm ? Wejdź na stronę i zrób test - sorry myślałem, że po diagnozę udaje się do lekarza a nie wypełnia się jakiś testów na stronie internetowej producenta, który chce dzięki głupocie ludzi nabijać sobie kieszeń. 
Ludzie - zapomnieliście o tym ,że macie mózgi do myślenia ? 
Wszystkie suplementy diety to ściema. 
Do wpuszczenia ich w obieg handlowy nie potrzebne są badania. 
Ich najważniejsza cecha - nie pomagają i nie szkodzą ale kosztują. adari@adari.pl masz pytania - napisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze wszystkimi lekami bez recepty to zależy od rozsądku człowieka. Ankieta na stronie jest jak wywiad lekarski, przecież lekarz bez dokładnego wywiadu też nie zleca badań. Moja mama zapytała lekarki o eliminacid a ta powiedziała, że warto spróbować (mama jest strasznie niekonsekwentna w diecie, więc kupiłam jej te tabletki), ale odstawić suplementy na włosy, ponieważ Eliminacid zawiera już odpowiednią ilość składników. A objawy? Cóż - prosty przekaz, zrozumiały dla każdego, w reklamie nikt nie gada lekarskim językiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedźcie przede wszystkim raz dziennie porcje kaszy JAGLANEJ,o której mało kto wie itd.poczytajcie
o jej właściwościach,są przeogromne!i ona odkwasza organizm miedzy innymi.Poczytajcie sobie blog Marka
Zaremby,dużo dowiecie sie o jedzeniu.

----------


## akj

Grzybek reishi (ganoderma) odkwasza organizm, proszek zasadowy a także kuracja cytrynowa, lub po prostu woda z cytryną pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam ten preparat ponieważ strasznie śmierdział mój pot. Myłam pachy 5 razy dziennie czasami, a i tak "świeży" pot cuchnął jak u starej babci, podczas gdy ja nie mam nawet 30-tki. Takie kwaśny i cierpki. Badałam cukier, nerki itd, wszystko ok. Wydaje mi się więc, że to przez stres. Plus, że moja dieta jest głównie węglowodanowa + kawa + morze herbaty. Zaczęłam brać ten preparat i jednocześnie smaruję skórę olejkiem tea tree i pomogło. Staram się też inaczej jeść, a przede wszystkim kawa tylko rano i zamiast zwykłej herbaty piję ziołowe/owocowe. Nie wiem więc jaki udział ma w tym Eliminacid, ale muszę powiedzieć, że czuję się jakby lepiej, więc stosowany na skórę olejek to chyba by tego nie zdziałał. Ewentualnie może to "efekt placebo":]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aha, odkopałam porzuconą dawno temu spirulinę (kupiłam w proszku, odradzam :Big Grin: ) i będę codziennie jadła + sok z jeden/dwóch cytryn. No i sezon rowerowy się rozpoczął :Smile:  Muszę nadmienić również, aby sytuacja była klarowna, że nie jem mięsa od kilku lat. Napiszę co tam za miesiąc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za idiota wymyślił takie popierdólki. zakwasić można ogórki.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich naiwnych

----------


## Gracja78

Moja dieta to z kolei prawie sam nabiał, a ja się dziwiłam, że nie mogę schudnąć mimo takiej dawki ruchu i w pracy i w domu z dziećmi. Zmęczenie oczywiście tłumaczyłam ilością obowiązków. Kupiłam ten eliminacid średnio przekonana, ale co tam - warto spróbować. Nie wiem czy to on czy to wiosna, ale mam więcej energii do życia i już zrzuciłam 2kg. Jestem gdzieś w połowie opakowania. Są efekty, także nie są to najwyraźniej takie pierdółki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to co w takim razie polecasz na odkwaszenie organizmu ?
> bardzo proszę o odp. kogoś kto się zna w tym temacie i mógłby coś doradzić, miałam zamiar kupić ten cały Eliminacid ale wstrzymam się jeszcze chwilę tylko doradźcie coś sprawdzonego proszę


Pół łyżeczki sody kuchennej zalać ciepłą przegotowaną wodą (ok. pół szklanki ). Kosztuje grosze i jest naturalnym środkiem. Miksturę popijać małymi łykami przez 20min. Codziennie !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Wszystkich!Niedawno urodziłam córeczkę, niedawno...już rok temu!od listopada zaczęłam dbać o figurę, późno, ale lepiej późno niż...do stycznia schudłam 3kg, waga stanęła, spróbowałam eliminacid i od lutego poleciałam 5kg,a zaczęłam trochę więcej jeść, jestem mniej zmęczona, skóra twarzy wygląda lepiej, może przypadek...czuję się lepiej a kosztuje nie dużo, polecam!zaczęłam czuć różnicę po tyg warto spróbować, te 20zł to nie majątek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja chce sie zakwasic i co nie mogie , chyba ze ogora

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zakwaszenie organizmu to bardzo realna dolegliwosc. Jestem jej chodzacym dowodem!! Moje objawy zakwaszenia zaczely sie juz 3-4 lata temu. Chodzilam po lekarzach mowiac o moich dolegliwosciach ale oni to bagatelizowali. Czulam ze cos jest nie tak. Rok pizniej bylo juz tak zle ze na calej skorze twarzy, plecow i dekolcie wyszly mi tysiace mikroskopijnych zaskorniakow a skora blyszczala i luszczyla sie jak smalec. Pozniej ogromne wypryski. Lekarze dali antybiotyk ale nie pomoglo. Meczylam sie kokejne dwa lata gdy w koncu kwasica organizmu doprowadzila mnie do ciezkiej choroby. Majac zaledwie 28 lat zdiagnozowano reumatoidalne zapalenie stawow i artretyzm!!! Przyczyna jest zakwaszony organizm. Cierpialam jeszcze kolejny rok-zesztywnienia stawow, opuchniecia i straszny bol!!! Bardzo dobrym sposobem na zakwaszony organizm jest soda oczyszczona- 2 razy dziennie po jednej lyzeczce sody z ciepla woda-tak przez 3 dni. 10 dni przerwy i od nowa. Wazna jest dieta ograniczona w cukrze, slodyczach, napojach gazowanych, unikac soli, papierosow, kawy, cherbaty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze podam jakie ja mialam objawy zakwaszenia: nadmierna potliwosc, ciagle zmeczenie, sennosc, brak koncentracji, uczucie mdlosci, zmniejszony apetyt, wyrazne pogorszenie stanu skory, wlosow (wypadaly obficie), utrata wagi (w moim przypadku), czasami uczucie zblizone do stanu depresji. W tym okresie naduzywalam papierosow-ok 20-30 dziennie, pilam nawet do 10 cherbat dziennie-kazda slodzona po 4 lyzeczki, zajadalam sie slonymi i ostrymi potrawami, czesto jadlam przetworzone pokarmy-czyli gotowe do spozycia lub fastfoods. Jadlam rowniez cukier-byla to moja slabosc. A to glowne przyczyny zakwaszenia. Dzis nie pale i staram sie eliminowac przyczyny jednak chorobe nie cofne -reumatyzm jest nieuleczalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Badanie zwane gazometria okresla stan zakwaszenia organizmu ,wynik pozwala okreslic wade nerek ,czyli nieprawidłowosci w odkwaszeniu organizmu.
Konieczna jest wizyta u nefrologa, ktory przy pomocy dodatkowych badan okresli dawke leku odkwaszajacego /moze to byc natrium bicarbonicum lub tzw.mieszanka sholla/

----------


## oj drodzy

JAKIE ZAKWASZENIE!!!!
Nie mozna zakwasic sobie organizmu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Nasz organizm ma systemu utrzymujace PH w normie...inaczej bysmy nie potrafili funkcjonowac

Kochani czytelnicy
1. zapytajcie madrego lekarza
2. jesli nie znacie takiego kupcie sobie podrecznik do fizjologii czlowieka dla pielegniarek albo dla ratownikow medycznych (powinien byc latwiej zrozumialy niz ten dla lekarzy). Poszukajcie tam informacji o rownowadze kwasowo zasadowej organizmu. Zrozumiecie wowczas ze ew. jesli chcecie w jakis sposob wplynac na ta rownowage i wspomoc swoj organizm to ew. zastosujcie preparaty wapnia z witamina d (okolo 1000 mg/24h). A nalot na jezyku i uczucie kwasu to choroba refluksowa. Latwa do leczenia a nie jakies zakwaszenie. Preparaty przeczyszczajace nie wplywaja na ph organizmu chyba ze stosuje sie je przewlekle ale to jest b szkodliwe. Czyszczenie jelit to kompletna bzdura. W jelitach nie ma TOKSYN. A aby schudnac nalezy niestety wiecej sie ruszac. Duzo wiecej. Kupcie sobie smartfon i sprobujcie zainstalowac na nim program ktory policzy wam kalorie zuzywane podczas wysilku fizycznego. Sprobujcie przez 3 miesiace spalac na 1 tydzien 1500 kalorii. I potem zobaczycie co sie stanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie a jakby wam powiedzieli że macie zasolony organizm i kazali jeść kiszonki też byście jedli??? dla mnie to tak wygląda: ktoś wymyślił szajs, wmawia ludziom kit i zarabia kasę od co.... to pewnie zwykłe witaminy minerały jakie można brać na skórę włosy paznokcie itp durnota ludzka nie zna granic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Jak zwykle niepełna lista przeciwwskazań, gdyż nie powinny go spożywać osoby z nadczynnością jak i niedoczynnością

tarczycy, a czemu, bo ma w składzie jod. Sam jestem osobą z niedoczynnością tarczycy i moja Pani dr zabrania

spożywania specyfików z dodatkiem jodu, nawet soli nie powinno się wówczas używać jodowanej, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kolko

> Skąd wiesz że jesteś "zakwaszony"/"a" ?
> 
> W reklamie powiedzieli ... no tak , żryjcie kredę dalej


Moim zdaniem jesteś zwykłym idiotą. Życzę zdrowia i dobrego samopoczucia. Mimo wszystko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuje eliminacid trzeci miesiąc muszę przyznać ,że  w moim przypadku pomógł .Miałam włosy i skórę bardzo suchą teraz włosy nabrały połysku i nie są tak szorstkie ,  skóra też nabrała blasku choć nie stosuje żadnych kremów .Znikły dokuczliwe wzdęcia i co bardzo ważne  w koncu od 15 lat schudłam już ponad 5kg  nie stosując żadnych diet jedynie piję dziennie 3-4 szklanek zielonej herbaty. Naprawdę ja jestem zachwycona i polecam .

----------


## Picek

Ja nie będę was namawiał na żadne kupowanie leków, wszedłem tu żeby sobie zobaczyć opinie na temat eliminacid, a nie żeby się wypowiadać, ale jak poczytałem co tutaj niektórzy geniusze wygadują, to stwierdziłem ze musze coś napisać. Otóż jestem studentem 3 roku na kierunku lekarskim i odpowiadając na pytanie Pana który pisał o zakupie książki do fizjologii -  tak,  organizm ma mechanizmy przeciwdziałające zmianie pH, ale ciągły zły tryb życia i dieta powodują że staje się on zbyt mało wydajny. Wahania pH są w takim organizmie większe niż prawidłowe o liczby rzędu 0,1, czyli nie szkodliwe dla życia, ale dla zdrowia i samopoczucia juz tak. Nie wiem czy eliminacid działa, ale wiem na pewno ze organizm można zakwasic, i wiem ze może to powodować wszystkie symptomy które zostały wymienione przez wypowiadajacych się tu. Wiec łaskawie przestańcie dywagowac na temat czy zakwaszenie jest możliwe i piszcie na temat - jak ten środek wam pomógł, lub czy nie dał żadnego efektu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od razu zaznaczę, że jestem po szkole żywieniowej i sama mam zakwaszony organizm, więc temat nie jest mi obcy CO NIE ZNACZY, że jestem nieomylna.
Objawy zakwaszenia mogą być różne. Często towarzyszy temu biały nalot na języku i uczucie kwasu w ustach. Możemy czuć zmęczenie, włosy mogą wypadać, paznokcie łamać, możemy mieć problemy z wypróżnianiem.
Fakt, bardzo ważna jest zmiana diety. Produkty alkalizujące to przede wszystkim - owoce, warzywa, mleko i ziemniaki. Przetwory mleczne również zakwaszają, ale nie tak jak np. mięso. Kapusta czy ogórki kiszone zawierają kwas mlekowy więc one nie zaliczają się do alkalizujących.  Co do kasz ... Jedynie jaglana i gryczana nie zakwaszają organizmu. To, że pieczywo czy mięso zakwasza nie oznacza, że masz z tego całkowicie zrezygnować. Jedz je, ale w mniejszych ilościach ale za to jedz o wiele wiele więcej warzyw i owoców. Kawa won! Pij dużo wody i soków - najlepiej robionych samodzielnie.
Co do tabletek to sama jestem ciekawa czy są skuteczne. Ja póki co piję proszek zasadowy, ale z chęcią przerzuciłabym się na tabletki, ponieważ smak nie do końca mi pasuje.

----------


## Jowita33

od niedawna postanowiłam wziąć się za siebie, tzn.poprawić swoje nawyki żywieniowe, choć nie uważam żeby były złe tylko może powinny być bardziej regularne i zaczęłam jeździć na rowerze do pracy. Nawiązującą do poprawy jakości swojego życia zaczęłam też śledzić różne blogi. U Anny Lewandowskiej natknęłam się na wpis dotyczący odkwaszania organizmu. Troszkę poczytałam na ten temat i zamierzam kupić ten  eliminacid, wole tabletki od proszków.

----------


## Paula2014

jestem po miesięcznej diecie alkaicznej a dodatkowo łykałam eliminacid i już straciłam 2,5 kg . Dodatkowo lepiej się czuje i paznokcie mi się tak nie łamią

----------


## kaśka B.

jestem po miesięcznej diecie alkaicznej a dodatkowo łykałam eliminacid i już straciłam 2,5 kg . Dodatkowo lepiej się czuje i paznokcie mi się tak nie łamią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Glutamina i BCAA A przede wszystkim dużo wody najlepiej Muszynianki:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to co w takim razie polecasz na odkwaszenie organizmu ?
> bardzo proszę o odp. kogoś kto się zna w tym temacie i mógłby coś doradzić, miałam zamiar kupić ten cały Eliminacid ale wstrzymam się jeszcze chwilę tylko doradźcie coś sprawdzonego proszę


Czerwone buraki(w każdej postaci zwłaszcza świeży sok może być z pietruszką i korzeniem selera) i świeży ogórek do tego kasza jaglana na śniadanie i herbatka z pokrzywy na kolację. Dobry jest tez sok z brzozy ale na za dużo na raz i woda kokosowa, doskonały jest sok z cytryny, mandarynki najlepiej wciśnięty do wody i wypity rano. Tak walczę z podagrą skutecznie od lat, grunt to się nie skwasić. W mojej przypadłości równowaga zasadowa to podstawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdyby eliminacid mógł wpływać na nasz organizm to byłby lekiem i musiałby być przebadany farmaceutycznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochani,troszkę logiki,skoro ziemia ,woda, żywność itd.zanieczyszczone to oczywiste ,że nie dostarczamy odpowiedniej ilości tego co potrzebują nasze komórki i trzeba się oczyszczać  i suplementacja   a  przedewszystkim !!! Nie mylić sztucznych tworów z preparatami roślinnymi!!! Pozdrawiam .bea :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poczytajcie lepiej o Kandydozie. NIe wiedzieć czemu jest to problem nienagłośniony a bardzo bardzo poważny. 
Ostatnio słyszymy o zakwaszeniu coraz więcej ale nadal nikt nie mówi o kandydozie czyli zagrzybieniu organizmu. 
Jest to choroba ignorowana przez lekarzy i bardzo trudna w diagnostyce, ponieważ ma tak szeroki wachlarz objawów - na przykład: nieprzyjemny zapach z ust, biały nalot na języku, metaliczny smak w ustach, gazy jelitowe, nudności, biegunki lub wzdęcia, nietolerancje i alergie pokarmowe, zgaga, zespół jelita drażliwego,  bóle głowy , częste infekcje (przeziębienia, zapalenie pęcherza, grzybek po okresie), problemy z koncentracją, problemy z pamięcią i wiele wiele innych. DUzym problemem jest senność i ciągle zmęczenie. CHorowałąm na to przez bardzo długi czas i dopiero w zeszłym roku w czerwcu trafiłam do lekarza, który wykrył to oraz zapalenie zołądka  oraz woreczka żółciowego. Zaczęłam stosować dietę (bardzo restrykcyjną) i leki i udało mi się wrócić do zdrowia. NIe polecałąbym suplementó diety, tylko dotarcie do sedna. Trzeba zacząć od zdiagnozowania problemu i powzięcia odpowiednich kroków.
Bo suplement diety teraz można znależćna wszystkie objawy z osobna i faszerowaćsie tym bez efektów.

----------


## zadowolona

ja zawsze przy dietach wspomagałam się suplementami, teraz jestem na diecie alkaicznej (zasadowej) i biorę eliminacid, wybrałam akurat taki produkt bo ma ciekawy skład . Po 30 dniach stosowania czuje się wypoczęta i stan skóry się poprawił (mam tendencję do wysuszania)

----------


## Jota 12

Witam, biorę eliminacid już 4 tydz i widzę sporą różnice. Myślę, że to  zasługa składu tego suplementu,bo wcześniej stosowałam inny produkt na zakwaszenie i szału nie było. Spostrzegłam, że szybko się "nasycam"- nie biorę dokładek, nie walczę już z pryszczami i mam więcej energii, choć cały tydzień jestem na "pełnych obrotach". Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co za idiota wymyślił takie popierdólki. zakwasić można ogórki.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich naiwnych


Czy uważasz że to ściema? Poczytaj o zakwaszeniu organizmu- o produktach które w zasadzie pomału nas zabijaja z powodu kupy chemii i niczego więcej. Nie koniecznie trzeba brać  na to eliminacid ale są jeszcze inne produkty które pomagają w tym żeby organizm funkcjonował normalnie.

----------


## Patryk86

Nie ma czegoś takiego jak zakwaszenie organizmu od jedzenia. Manipulacja farmaceutyczna.
Dzieje się tak dlatego, że bufory organizmu - fosforanowy, białczanowy, hemoglobinianowy i przede wszystkim - wodorowęglanowy - są odnawialne i niewyczerpywalne. To znaczy, że dostarczając nawet ciągle dużą ilość kwasotwórczego jedzenia,  bufory te się nie zużywają i neutralizują nadmiar kwasów. Zwolennicy teorii zakwaszenia podają na przykład, że organizm, aby zobojętnić nadmiar kwasów z pożywienia, mobilizuje fosforany wapnia z kości i to może być przyczyną osteoporozy, odwapnienia itd. Ale prawda jest taka, że w przypadku nadmiaru kwasów organizm zwiększa produkcję buforów kilkukrotnie, zwiększa wchłanianie fosforanów i zmniejsza ich wydalanie z moczem. Do produkcji buforu wodorowęglanowego potrzebny jest tylko dwutlenek węgla - organizm wytwarza go z tlenu i metabolizmu, i może zwiększyć jego produkcję w razie potrzeby, oszczędzając tkanki i zużycie ważnych składników pokarmowych (soli mineralnych, witamin).

----------


## pomidorrrrr

W dzisiejszych czasach kazdy ma zkwaszony organizm. Pospiech stres chemia w jedzeniu i brak owocow i warzyw w diecie. Unikajmy kawy, herbaty i cukru. Pijmy wode z cytryna jecmy nasze polskie owoce sezonowe i duzo warzywa. Eliminacid tez nie zaszkodzi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomaga Pau de arco i Wilcacora oraz sok z cytryny i herbatka z rozmarynu ( o ile ktoś nie ma nadciśnienia).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Eliminacid zawiera składniki, które pomagają w zwalczeniu objawów zakwaszenia. Biorę miesiąc i już widzę zmiany.Nie narzekałam  już na bóle mięśni i cera mi sie poprawiła

----------


## aleksandra580

stosowałam go i widziałam poprawę.mi pomagał lepiej trawiłam,nawet apetyt mi troszkę spadł ale co dalej tabletki zjedzone i co?wiem ze muszę zmienić nawyki żywieniowe ale skoro pomagał to jak często można go stosować?

----------


## Patryk86

Choroby, które łączy się teoretycznie z "zakwaszeniem" wynikają ze zbiegu okoliczności,  że te "zakwaszające" produkty mają mniej przeciwutleniaczy, minerałów, witamin, pierwiastków, inaczej wszystkich składników potrzebnych do prawidłowego funkcjonowania organizmu. Do tych zakwaszających zalicza się m.in. produkty z białej mąki, mięso, sól, kawę i cukier, zaś do alkalizujących m.in. owoce, warzywa, oliwę z oliwek, zieloną herbatę. Wydaje się to bardzo wygodne dla teorii zakwaszenia... Ludzie naiwnie wierzą, że "kwasotwórczość" ma tu znaczenie, a przecież nie trzeba grupować tych produktów na "alkalizujące" i "zakwaszające" aby stwierdzić, że zestaw nr 2 jest lepszy!

----------


## lekarz

Przejrzałem sobie ten test na stronie zakwaszenie.pl Mądrale od suplementów diety tworzą własna medycynę, zadając tendencyjne pytania, z którym ma wyniknąć oczywiście,że macie zakwaszony organizm. Wyszło mi,że mam zakwaszony organizm. Nie wiem jak do tej pory mogłem żyć w takiej nieświadomości (ironia)
Poziom pH oznacza się z krwi tętniczej u wybranej grupy pacjentów i tylko w określonych sytuacjach. Kwasica (zakwaszenie) występuje u pacjentów w ciężkim stanie ogólnym np. niewydolność oddechowa. U zdrowej osoby poziom pH jest w normie niezależnie od żadnych suplementów diety!
Zapytajcie sie swojego lekarza rodzinnego. Szkoda kasy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zgadzam sie w 100% , ten test to takie pytania w stylu, zyjesz? oddychasz? pracujesz? to jesteś chodzącą beczką kiszonej kapusty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jest prosty sposób na odkwaszenie organizmu, skuteczny prosty i ZDROWY,  zakwaszenie organizmu powoduje masę chorób, to co piszą na stronie to eliminacid to bzdety !!! ogólniki. jeśli ktoś che dowiedzieć się więcej co i jak zrobić to zapraszam z pytaniami na mój adres email : ap_837@interia.pl tam odpowiem na wszystkie pytania, konkretnie i szczegółowo, jak sprawdzać prosto pH, jak doprowadzić organizm do równowagi, jakie są zagrożenia ze strony zakwaszenia organizmu. Pozdrawiam wszystkich świadomych i chcących zdrowo żyć .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1. badanie to:   gazometria pełna  - do zrobienia w kazdym laboratorium poibranie krwi z palca, wyniki wszystko pisze co dalej udac sie do rodzinnego albo internet 

2. odkwaszenie:  woda z cytryną lub limonka raz dziennie, duzo ruchu, duzo warzyw, zielona herbata, sok z buraka czerwonego, woda zrodlana lub mineralna, ograniczyc mieso, bialka 

3. elminacid - to srodek ktory moze sie nazywac hydrominum (znacie z tv) to samo, oczyszcza organizm  - tak, odkwasza - nie,  wyciag z kwiatow rozy stulistnej ma pH 4.5 - 6.0   (bez komentarza)   skomentuje - prawidlowe pH  krwi zylnej to ~7.5 wszystko co ponizej zakwasza .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdy zachwiana jest równowaga kwasowo-zasadowa i nadmiar kwasów nie może być wydalony to organizm jest zakwaszony i zmniejsza się jego zdolnośc do wchłaniana składników odżywczych. Na rynku mamy i mieliśmy preparaty (niemarketingowe) na zakwaszenie. Najbardziej znany to chyba proszek zasadowy. A że prodcent eliminacidu wyszedł z propozycją tabletek na zakwaszenie i zaczął go reklamować to juz największe zło. Sorry ale wydaje mi się, że dzięki tej reklamie zwiększyła się świadomośc ludzi w temacie zakwaszenia. Tak było i w moim przypadku, nie miałam pojęcia co oznacza równowaga kwasowo-zasadowa. Zaczęłam wertować internet, bardzo dużo czytałam i zaczęłam wprowadzać zmiany w swoje życie, tzn dieta i wspomaganie się eliminacidem. Po 3 mies czuje się świetnie, podczas gdy inni teraz narzekają na sampoczucie z racji pory roku a ja mogłabym góry przenosić  :Smile:  Moja zmianę zauważyli bliscy, współpracownicy i nie mogą sie nadziwić. Także radze najpierw coś wypróbować, żeby móc potem wyrazić swoją opinie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedno pytanie:
jak to jest, że proszek zasadowy, który z nazwy ma ph> 7 i cytryna, która ma >2 odkwaszają skoro to prawie ze skrajności w skrajność?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dużo osób ma zakwaszony organizm, koleżanki nawet się badały i wyszło. Ale leków nie trzeba brać, tylko ważna jest dieta. Właśnie lepiej brac kompleks witamin, który jest dobry na wszystko i poszukac w internecie produktów, które zakwaszają organizm i ograniczyć ich spożycie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

naprawdę ludzie takie pierdoły tu opowiadacie że szkoda mi was . Nie ma czegoś takiego jak zakwaszenie organizmu. Nie wierzcie tym firmom farmaceutycznym czy tych poradń natury , które żerują na naiwności ludzi i robią biznes na efekcie placebo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczytajcie lepiej o Kandydozie. NIe wiedzieć czemu jest to problem nienagłośniony a bardzo bardzo poważny. 
> Ostatnio słyszymy o zakwaszeniu coraz więcej ale nadal nikt nie mówi o kandydozie czyli zagrzybieniu organizmu. 
> Jest to choroba ignorowana przez lekarzy i bardzo trudna w diagnostyce, ponieważ ma tak szeroki wachlarz objawów - na przykład: nieprzyjemny zapach z ust, biały nalot na języku, metaliczny smak w ustach, gazy jelitowe, nudności, biegunki lub wzdęcia, nietolerancje i alergie pokarmowe, zgaga, zespół jelita drażliwego,  bóle głowy , częste infekcje (przeziębienia, zapalenie pęcherza, grzybek po okresie), problemy z koncentracją, problemy z pamięcią i wiele wiele innych. DUzym problemem jest senność i ciągle zmęczenie. CHorowałąm na to przez bardzo długi czas i dopiero w zeszłym roku w czerwcu trafiłam do lekarza, który wykrył to oraz zapalenie zołądka  oraz woreczka żółciowego. Zaczęłam stosować dietę (bardzo restrykcyjną) i leki i udało mi się wrócić do zdrowia. NIe polecałąbym suplementó diety, tylko dotarcie do sedna. Trzeba zacząć od zdiagnozowania problemu i powzięcia odpowiednich kroków.
> Bo suplement diety teraz można znależćna wszystkie objawy z osobna i faszerowaćsie tym bez efektów.


Człowieku jeśli byś miał grzyby w takiej ilości to juz by na ojomie leżał . Pierwotniaki każdy ma z nas jesli norma jest przekroczona to wystepuje u ludzi co maja  to AIDS i inne cuda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie będę was namawiał na żadne kupowanie leków, wszedłem tu żeby sobie zobaczyć opinie na temat eliminacid, a nie żeby się wypowiadać, ale jak poczytałem co tutaj niektórzy geniusze wygadują, to stwierdziłem ze musze coś napisać. Otóż jestem studentem 3 roku na kierunku lekarskim i odpowiadając na pytanie Pana który pisał o zakupie książki do fizjologii -  tak,  organizm ma mechanizmy przeciwdziałające zmianie pH, ale ciągły zły tryb życia i dieta powodują że staje się on zbyt mało wydajny. Wahania pH są w takim organizmie większe niż prawidłowe o liczby rzędu 0,1, czyli nie szkodliwe dla życia, ale dla zdrowia i samopoczucia juz tak. Nie wiem czy eliminacid działa, ale wiem na pewno ze organizm można zakwasic, i wiem ze może to powodować wszystkie symptomy które zostały wymienione przez wypowiadajacych się tu. Wiec łaskawie przestańcie dywagowac na temat czy zakwaszenie jest możliwe i piszcie na temat - jak ten środek wam pomógł, lub czy nie dał żadnego efektu. Pozdrawiam.


tzn będziesz konowałem, a nie lekarzem, albo jestes podstwiony z tej niby poradni co żeruje na lemingach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wykorzystałam 2/3 opakowania i teraz mam ostre bóle brzucha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I nareszcie jest bez recepty!!!  :Big Grin: 

LUDZIE MYŚLCIE!!!! TO NA PRAWDĘ NIE BOLI!!!

Robią z Was kretynów, a Wy jak te barany żrecie wszystko co w kłamliwej telewizji reklamują!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Eliminacid - skład taki jak Vitaminer (multivitamina za ok.13zł), dodatkowo tylko mniszek, herbata zielona i róża. Więc to kolejny pic na wodę.


jak w tytule... mniszek zresztą też

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[10 kg i nie mam efektu jojo bo jem, a nie żrę!!!!!!!!! Do odkwaszenia jest wiele produktów, (np.homeopatycznych, bez recepty).Pij więcej wody małymi porcjami bieżąco, a nie butelkami raz na kilka godzin,nie będzie tylu
problemów.I nie zrzucaj wszystkich swoich problemów na Dukana, tylko popatrz W SIEBIE i zmień 
swoj dietę oraz sposób bycia i żywienia, a wszystko się poprawi.
Tego Ci życzę.Pozdrawiam.Misia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sanum Alkala T polecam na zakwaszenie plus dieta zasadowa, dużo owoców i warzyw, cytrusów rownież :-) poza tym woda alkaiczna np. Muszynianka :-) pozdrawiam


-Może woda mineralna którą wymieniłeś, kiedyś była alkaliczna ale teraz ma średnio 5,5 pH

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba jesc codziennie kasze jaglana ,ona odkwasza.Zapraszam na blog Marka Zaremby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej na zakwaszenie działa Ognistowodzian Etylowy. Kolejna przypadłość wymyślona do "leku".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Vibeva;63307]Ja właśnie kupiłam Eliminacid. Duzo czytałam ostatnio o zakwaszeniu i żeby nie być zakwaszonym trzeba dostarczać składników zasadotwórczych i ten Eliminacid ma ich dużo. Ta róża stulistna jest dobra dla zakwaszonego organizmu a trudną ją dostać w innej formie .Oprócz tego są inne składniki zasadotwórcze. Jestem po diecie Dukana i walczę z efektem jojo a zakwaszenie organizmu sprzyja tyciu. Mam nadzieję, że pomoże. Colon jest typowo na zaparcia i problemy z wypróżnianiem i raczej nie da nic na zakwaszenie.[/QUOT

Kolejna ofiara diet. Ile trzeba mówić, że wszelkie cudowne diety są do niczego???  A Dukan to jedna z gorszych.

----------


## LUK84

Witam.
Od 10 dni stosuje ten preparat, kupiłem go co prawda z ciekawości czy coś się zmieni o dziwo zmieniło się.
Pierwsze wrażenie po wzięciu pierwszej tabletki? zauważyłem, że częściej niż zwykle oddaje mocz przez pierwsze kilka dni   mocz był ciemniejszy niż zwykle i nieprzyjemnie pachniał sprawiał wrażenie ciężkiego szedł na dno w muszli klozetowej :Smile:  
Mniej więcej 5 dnia kolor moczu wrócił do normy i już nie biegam tak często jak na początku. Zmiany które zauważam już teraz to mniej przetłuszczające się włosy, mocniejsze paznokcie bez białych przebarwień przy skórkach a takowe miałem od długiego czasu. 
Samopoczucie.
Przed rozpoczęciem kuracji nie wysypiałem się, mogłem spać po 12 godzin i tak byłem nie wyspany zmęczony w pracy chodziłem senny i często bolała mnie głowa. W chwili obecnej śpię po 8 godzin rano wstaje wyspany  przez cały dzień nie od czuwam senności zmęczenia organizmu.
2 dni temu zauważyłem tez coś co mnie zaniepokoiło mianowicie stolec w kolorze zielonkawym domyślam się ze to mała niedogodność związana ze składem w którym jest zawarty ekstrakt z zielonej herbaty. mimo to nie przestaję brać preparatu.
Za kilka dni postaram się napisać coś więcej na ta chwile jestem zadowolony z działania i polecam spróbować .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupcie sobie kasze jaglana-ona odkwasza organizm.
Trzeba jesc codziennie choc porcje.Wszystko o
Odkwaszaniu organizmu,zdrowiu i diecie na
Stronie gotujzdrowo.com POLECAM!

----------


## tyga

Można zajrzeć tutaj znamlek.pl. To mój ulubiony serwis, w którym zawsze znajduje rzetelne opinie zamieszczane przez użytkowników sieci na temat skuteczności leku który zamierzam zażyć. Do serwisu zaglądam nawet wtedy kiedy potrzebuję jakiegoś dobrego kosmetyku i bazując na doświadczeniach innych osób zawsze dokonuje idealnego wyboru.

----------


## Nizke zarejestrowany

Polecam na you tube Terapia wisceralna kilka filmów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Eliminacid biore dwa tygodnie czuje sie po nim bardzo dobrze dodatkowo schudlam . Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłam ten preparat ponieważ strasznie śmierdział mój pot. Myłam pachy 5 razy dziennie czasami, a i tak "świeży" pot cuchnął jak u starej babci, podczas gdy ja nie mam nawet 30-tki. Takie kwaśny i cierpki. Badałam cukier, nerki itd, wszystko ok. Wydaje mi się więc, że to przez stres. Plus, że moja dieta jest głównie węglowodanowa + kawa + morze herbaty. Zaczęłam brać ten preparat i jednocześnie smaruję skórę olejkiem tea tree i pomogło. Staram się też inaczej jeść, a przede wszystkim kawa tylko rano i zamiast zwykłej herbaty piję ziołowe/owocowe. Nie wiem więc jaki udział ma w tym Eliminacid, ale muszę powiedzieć, że czuję się jakby lepiej, więc stosowany na skórę olejek to chyba by tego nie zdziałał. Ewentualnie może to "efekt placebo":]


Pot nie śmierdzi tylkoo odchody bakteri które go spozyły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poczytajcie dziewczęta o działaniu sody oczyszczonej na zakwaszony organizm

----------


## serducho

Lepiej zmienić diete, zamiast pakować się w chemię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej zrobić badanie krwi a w tym gazometrię.A nie sugerować się reklamami.Ph krwi pokaże dokładnie  czy organizm jest zakwaszony. :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez duzo czytalam o zakwaszeniu i kupilam ten lek... Ale wydaje mi sie ze przez niego czuje sie gorzej.... Biore juz dobry tydzien... Najgorsze ze nie moge od 3 dni wyrobic na bole wszystkich stawow... Poczynajac od kostek az po nadgarstki. Ubolewam na bole karku i glowy a wlosy zrobily mi sie tak suche ze nie moge ich ogarnac.. Czy to normalne??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podobno jak organizm jest zakwaszony to widac po podkrazonych oczach czyli ciemne worki pod oczami !


 Proponuję wykonać badanie z krwi  na zawartość kwasu moczowego. Można również wykonać samemu badania PH w moczu za pomocą pasków testowych do badania PH. W celu uniknięcia zakwaszenia organizmu dieta musi obfitować w produkty , które nie pochodzą od ,,istot" posiadających oczy. czyli unikać mięś -szczególnie czerwonych oraz takich ryb jak śledzie , szproty itp. Pozdarwiam

----------


## ewelka82

Akurat ja nie polecam. Wystąpiła u mnie biegunka i bóle żołądka łącznie z wymiotami wiec po 4 dniu z efektami specjalnymi,przestałam wierzyć ze ten środek posiada jakiekolwiek zalety...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawniej lekarstwem na wszystko była lewatywa i upusty krwi. Teraz lekarstwem na wszystko jest tabletka. O tempora o mores...

----------


## Edek

Czytam i nie wierzę, że jest aż tylu ludzi, którzy dali się nabrać na WYIMAGINOWANĄ chorobę. To co robią producenci ww leków/suplementów to zwykłe oszustwo, aż dziw bierze, że to legalne.

Tak jak już ktoś pisał, nie ma takiej jednostki chorobowej jak zakwaszenie organizmu w sensie, przewlekły stan powodujący osłabienie organizmu. Zmiana pH krwi powoduje śmierć a nie senność,  bóle głowy  i stawów, zły stan skóry i włosów.

Kwasowy odczyn moczu jest pożądany, tj. taki właśnie ma być! W środowisku kwasowym nie rozwijają się bakterie. Jeśli jakimś cudem (preparatami) zmienicie pH moczu to macie jak w banku zapalenie pęcherza.

Jezu to się normalnie do kabaretu nadaje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to co w takim razie polecasz na odkwaszenie organizmu ?
> bardzo proszę o odp. kogoś kto się zna w tym temacie i mógłby coś doradzić, miałam zamiar kupić ten cały Eliminacid ale wstrzymam się jeszcze chwilę tylko doradźcie coś sprawdzonego proszę


Od ok roku stosuję prosty sposób rana na czczo 1/2 do 3/4 szklanki ciepłej wody i sok z cytryna z połówki lub całej w zależności od wielkości .U mnie działa !

----------


## wielki-jacek

wcześniej brałem sode i pomagała , teraz chlorofil w kapsułkach raz dziennie od miesiąca i polecam , więcej Energi i ogólnie lepsze samopoczucie , i jest zasadowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego negujecie dzialanie produktu, ktorego pewnie wiekszosc z was nie widziala na oczy?  :Wink:  ja biore eliminacid i uwazam, ze korzystnie wplywa na moj organizm. nie czuje siez meczona, znikneły since pod oczami i ziemista cera…  I nawet udalo mi sie zrzucic kilka kilo. uwazam, że to zasluga eliminacidu  :Wink:  a wy mowcie co chcecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poczytajcie dziewczęta o działaniu sody oczyszczonej na zakwaszony organizm


Uwaga na sodę. Wypita na czczo, po godzinie od spożycia powoduje biegunkę (przynajmniej u mnie)

----------


## karlicz

Wierzcie reklamom tralalalala!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to co w takim razie polecasz na odkwaszenie organizmu ?
> bardzo proszę o odp. kogoś kto się zna w tym temacie i mógłby coś doradzić, miałam zamiar kupić ten cały Eliminacid ale wstrzymam się jeszcze chwilę tylko doradźcie coś sprawdzonego proszę


soda oczyszczona rozpuszczona w wodzie i np zielony młody jeczmien

----------


## Tanina88

Ja powiem szczerze, że jeżeli miałabym polecić coś konkretnego na odkwaszanie organizmu, postawiłabym na proszek zasadowy z Langsteiner. Przy czym zawiera on w składzie przede wszystkim wiele mikroelementów, jak i witaminy o działaniu antyoksydacyjnym.  Przyjmuje się go w formie zawiesiny, powstałem po rozpuszczeniu proszku w wodzie, a najistotniejsze jego stosowanie przywraca równowagę kwasowo-zasadową w organizmie. Dzięki temu czujemy się po prostu dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Eliminacid polecili mi  w aptece. Miałem mało energii i cały czas chciało mi się spać. Picie kawy za kawą i napojów energetycznych nie pomagało, a tylko sprawiało, że coraz gorzej się czułem. Eliminacid biorę właśnie 3 tydzień i jestem zadowolony. Czuję się mniej senny.  Polecam tym, którzy mają podobny problem.

----------


## Kasiek83

> to co w takim razie polecasz na odkwaszenie organizmu ?
> bardzo proszę o odp. kogoś kto się zna w tym temacie i mógłby coś doradzić, miałam zamiar kupić ten cały Eliminacid ale wstrzymam się jeszcze chwilę tylko doradźcie coś sprawdzonego proszę


Mialam zakwaszony organizm i zwiazane z tym zapalenia stawow, tylko dieta pomoze, chodzi o to zeby jesc produkty malo zakwaszajace organizm, lista takich produktow jest w necie, do tego pij ziemie okrzemkowa chodzi o taka nazwe - amorficzna ziemia okrzemkowa spozywcza (diatomit), ma ph 8 zasadowe wiec zadziala super, stosuje swoja metode i dziala, leki ci nie pomoga tylko odpowiednie odzywianie no i stoso a ac mozesz okrzemki, interesuje sie naturoterapia, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jezeli ktos z was walczy z zakwaszeniem to chetnid pomoge odkwasic i zrzucic wage. To nie jest takie proste jakby sie wydawalo, ale do zrobienia rowniez u dzieci. 
Kontakt 534-125-599

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę już drugie opakowanie eliminacidu – polecam. Produkt poprawia samopoczucie – nie dość, że czuję się mniej zmęczona, to pozbyłam się dokuczających mi wzdęć. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam trochę o tym zakwaszeniu i właśnie dlatego postanowiłam kupić eliminacid. Ja nie wiem, czy to zasługa eliminacidu czy zmian, jakie postanowiłam wprowadzić w swoim trybie życia, ale ostatnio czuję się lepiej i widzę poprawę w swoim wyglądzie (włosy, cera  nie są już takie suche). Myślę, że obie rzeczy  się do tego przyczyniły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ELiminacid polecam. Biorę już 3 miesiąc – odkąd go biorę nie mam bólów głowy, zniknęły też sińce i worki pod oczami, nie jestem też ciągle zmęczona. Pozdrawiam

----------

